# Subaru muffler getting too hot



## co1615 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello,

Anyone had issues with the Subaru Ex-27 muffler getting red hot? What would cause this? Airway is clear, oil level fine. Would timing do this?

Thanks,
Trent


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

I engine running to rich might would cause this.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

The engine running LEAN would cause this as well as the timing being off. Lean can be caused by a dirty carb.


----------

